# ko3 from tsi the same as 1.8t?



## Eurolife69 (Sep 18, 2003)

So is the ko3s from the 2012 gli the same as the 1.8t ko3 I need a new turbo for my 2000 gti 1.8t and a buddy has his Turbo.from his 2012 gli and I would.like to run it because it has 1400 miles on it..lol


----------



## bigdreamssmallwallet (Jan 22, 2009)

TOTALLY different , those k03 from the 2.0t's are one piece with the manifold and the manifold does not fit the 1.8t so no you cannot use it.


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

bigdreamssmallwallet said:


> TOTALLY different , those k03 from the 2.0t's are one piece with the manifold and the manifold does not fit the 1.8t so no you cannot use it.


this


----------



## Eurolife69 (Sep 18, 2003)

bigdreamssmallwallet said:


> TOTALLY different , those k03 from the 2.0t's are one piece with the manifold and the manifold does not fit the 1.8t so no you cannot use it.


 OK cool that's what I thought..lol thanks


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

Eurolife69 said:


> OK cool that's what I thought...


suuurree :sly::screwy:umpkin:


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

:facepalm:


----------



## norm209326 (Oct 19, 2007)

i thought the ko3 on the 2.0 was more of a ko3s? (someone please confirm)

but either way, totally different turbos


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

Eurolife69 said:


> So is the ko3s from the 2012 gli the same as the 1.8t ko3 I need a new turbo for my 2000 gti 1.8t and a buddy has his Turbo.from his 2012 gli and I would.like to run it because it has 1400 miles on it..lol


GLI's actually have IHI turbochargers. KKK turbo's only came in the MKV & MKV Golf R's in the vw marque. All timing chain TSI motors use the IHI units.
You can make it work with an adapter plate (they pop up from time to time on ebay.de) but you need a custom downpipe , custom inlet and your own lines.
In the end it really is not worth it given the options that are on the market for the 1.8T.:thumbup:


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

Issam Abed said:


> GLI's actually have IHI turbochargers. KKK turbo's only came in the MKV & MKV Golf R's in the vw marque. All timing chain TSI motors use the IHI units.
> You can make it work with an adapter plate (they pop up from time to time on ebay.de) but you need a custom downpipe , custom inlet and your own lines.
> In the end it really is not worth it given the options that are on the market for the 1.8T.:thumbup:


just to be curious, you have specs on the wheels in that turbo vs the ko3s from the 1.8t?


----------

